

U.S. lawmakers want sanctions on any country taking in Snowden - aespinoza
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/07/25/us-usa-security-congress-idUSBRE96O18220130725

======
3327
Senate Panel vote is meaningless - basically a small group voted unanimously
with respect to the panel they formed.

Nothing more than scare tactics.

The important point is: IF, Russia hands him over its a huge blow to Russian
reputation, and a guy like Putin whom is balls of steel probably will not see
that happen. They cannot risk a future where they cannot have any more double
agents or people second guessing weather to defect or not.

~~~
a3n
Maybe. I think Snowden is nothing more than a poker chip to Putin. If he could
get something he wants badly enough he'd cash that chip.

------
fixxer
I _want_ other countries to enforce sanctions on us. To bad most of them are
complicit...

------
coldcode
I would like any country thinking of taking in Snowden to use sanctions on US
lawmakers. Or is it law breakers?

~~~
ojbyrne
The link currently at the top of HN says "A Cloud Security Alliance (CSA)
survey found that 10% of 207 officials at non-U.S. companies have canceled
contracts with U.S. service providers following the revelation of the NSA spy
program last month"

So, in a sense, they already have.

------
redcircle
This type of behavior proves that Snowden deserves asylum, since asylum is to
protect against political persecution.

------
fiatmoney
Good luck getting that past the WTO. Free trade cuts both ways (or at least
it's supposed to).

------
e3pi
Moving along, this move for sanctions, Merkel and Germany election coming up,
US threatening G8 in Russia summit, the House vote this week, we're seeing
wide and deep domestic and international machinations that will likely
continue and further reveal allies, obsequious weaklings, and `enemies' that
would otherwise remain invisible. I cannot remember any other lone unknown
individual affecting so much in so little time as ES.

Putin standing firm may make for huge third world/China PR gains and position
Russia as a serious peer player like nothing else imaginable.

------
amerika_blog
If the US can't keep secrets, it won't be able to find anyone to take those
missions.

Some of the bullets we've dodged in the past will not be dodged in the future
under that condition.

Snowden meant well, but he ended up being Kim Philby II. The US is going to
destroy him indirectly so that others are deterred.

